# Assoziationen und Multiplizität



## Marc111111111 (24. Mrz 2021)

Hallo und zwar habe ich bei meinen Hausaufgaben ein Problem, könnte mir vlt. jemand die Aufgabe erklären bzw. einmal über meine Bisherigen Ergebnisse schauen?:
"Zeichen Sie zu den folgenden Begriffsgruppen ein Entwurfsdiagramm, in denen nur die Assoziationen inklusive Multiplizitäten vorkommen sollen."

Ofen - Spüle - Küche
Beamer - Fernbedienung
Lenker - Fahrrad
Ehemann - Ehefrau
Personalausweis - Bürger
Partei - Parteivorsitzender - Parteimitglied
Computer - Drucker - Maus - Tastaur.

Ich habe jetzt eig. zu allem ein Entwurfsdiagramm erstellt nur stell sich mir die Frage was z.B. beim Computer, bei der Maus das Maximum ist? Denn realistisch ist es ja auf die Portanzahl begrenzt, theoretisch könnten aber unendlich viele angeschlossen werden. Hier mein Zwischenergebnis:


----------



## mihe7 (24. Mrz 2021)

Marc111111111 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt eig. zu allem ein Entwurfsdiagramm erstellt nur stell sich mir die Frage was z.B. beim Computer, bei der Maus das Maximum ist? Denn realistisch ist es ja auf die Portanzahl begrenzt, theoretisch könnten aber unendlich viele angeschlossen werden.


Es geht um ein Modell und ein Modell ist nun einmal zweckgebunden. Ohne den Zweck zu kennen, kann man ein Modell auch nicht dahingehend beurteilen, ob es geeignet ist. Es spielt somit im Prinzip keine Rolle, was Du da einträgst. Du weißt ja noch nicht einmal, was mit "Maus" gemeint ist. Eine externe Maus, oder etwas, das der Rechner als Maus erkennt? Zählt der Trackpoint mancher Laptops als Maus? Das Touchpad?

Was ist mit Computer gemeint? Ein PC, ein SoC-System, dein Handy?

Was soll das Modell darstellen? Das Prinzip oder konkrete Umgebungen? An einen Computer kann ich im Prinzip beliebig viele Mäuse anstecken. In einem Unternehmen wird an einem Rechner wohl nur eine Maus angesteckt sein. Ein Wohnzimmer-PC (Multimedia) hat oft gar keine Maus dran.

Du kannst quasi zu jeder Multiplizität einen Fall konstruieren, für den Dein Modell geeignet ist.

Es spricht m. E. also nichts dagegen dort ein Sternchen oder auch 0..1 einzutragen, weil am üblichen Rechner nun einmal in der Regel max. eine externe Maus angeschlossen ist.


----------



## LimDul (24. Mrz 2021)

PS, in dem Diagram taucht 2x Küche auf - da soll vermutlich 1x Ofen stehen 


Wir haben in den Folien zu der Schulung bei uns in der Firma zu unserem fachlichen Modell folgenden schönen Satz stehen:



> “Essentially, all models are wrong, but some are useful.”











						George Box – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Da ist viel wahres dran. Man sollte nie den Anspruch haben, dass ein Modell die Realität abbildet, den in der Hinsicht jedes Modell falsch. Das Ziel ist es, dass ein Modell nützlich ist. Und der Kontext für was das Modell verwendet ist der entscheidende, der viele solche Einschränkungen bedingt. Naturgemäß ist ein Modell immer eine Vereinfachung der Realität. Und je nach dem welche Aspekte man vereinfacht bzw. ausblendet ergeben sich dann andere Antworten auf die Frage "Was für eine Multiplizität hat die Beziehung X". Gut, es ist jetzt eine Übungsaufgabe - im schlimmsten Fall wir da erwartet das man sie genau so beantwortet wie der Ersteller der Aufgabe es vorgesehen hat. Aber für mich ist wichtig, dass man seine Entscheidung warum dort ein * oder eine 1 steht, begründet - denn wie @mihe7 geschrieben hat, ist beides korrekt. (Ich würde sogar 0 bis 3 auch als korrekt definieren können).

Für 0 bis * spricht: Ich kann quasi beliebig viele Mäuse anstecken, es gibt maximal die Restriktion an Ports, aber aufgrund von USB-Hubs und Co kann man keine sinnvolle Obergrenze angeben
Für 0 bis 1 spricht: An einem Rechner schließt man eigentlich nur eine Maus an
Für 0 bis 3 spricht: An einem Laptop hat man oft ein Touchpad (was als Maus zählt) und einen Tracking-Ball/Point (wie man das Ding genau nennt) und schließt dennoch oft eine externe Maus an.


----------



## Marc111111111 (24. Mrz 2021)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> PS, in dem Diagram taucht 2x Küche auf - da soll vermutlich 1x Ofen stehen
> 
> 
> Wir haben in den Folien zu der Schulung bei uns in der Firma zu unserem fachlichen Modell folgenden schönen Satz stehen:
> ...


Danke dir, ich muss jetzt Entwurfsdiagramme in Implementationsdiagramme umwandeln:

Zapfsäule
----------
preisBenzin : Zahl
preisDiesel : Zahl
gewählteKraftstoff : Text
abgegebeneLiter : Zahle
----------
gibKraftstoffab


Also Implementationsdiagramm habe ich

Zapfsäule
----------
- name : String
- preisBenzin : double
- preisDiesel : double
- gewählterKraftstoff : String
- abgegebeneLiter : double
----------
Zapfsäule ( pName : String, pPreisBenzin : double, pPreisDiesel : Double)
+ gibKraftstoffAb (pMenge : double) : void
+ getpreisDiesel() : double
+ getpreisBenzin() : double
+ getgewählterKraftstoff() : String
+ getabgegebeneLiter : double
Fehlt da noch was, oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------

